# Twin Pregnancy risk



## bfbc (Dec 14, 2003)

Interesting article on the BBC website and a bit of a 'lone' voice opinion but coming from a slightly different angle regarding SET.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7493024.stm

Eve

/links


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

The Guardian has that too.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/jul/08/medicalresearch.health

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

